# Using pure lanolin on nipples question?



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

I bought some lanolin to use when making wool covers and I was going to use it on my nipples when the baby comes. Do you wash off your nipples everytime the baby is ready to nurse? Would you use just plain water? I didn't use it w/ DS, I didn't really use anything w/ him.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

If its the pure lanolin made to be nipple cream, there's no need to wash it off at all.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 
If its the pure lanolin made to be nipple cream, there's no need to wash it off at all.

I don't think it is made to be nipple cream, I just bought some pure lanolin oil and cream to lanolize my wool diapers. It tastes like wet sheep, I put some on my lip to help with the cracking and...yuck..so maybe I need to wash it off.

Here are the ones I bought..

http://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-7725...7648359&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Lanolin...7648359&sr=8-7


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

hi, I used a pure lanolin called Laniosh but I am sure that they are not much different in grade. I do wonder about chemicals in the lanolin because they do spray sheep with pesticide. I used it on my nipples after every nursing with my third son. He has a terrible suck and my nipples were bleeding and raw for a few weeks until he got the hang of it. I did not wash off lanolin but it seemed to absorb or wipe off on breast pads before the next nursing.


----------



## NW6Londonmum (Jan 24, 2005)

Pure lanolin marketed for use on nipples is refined to much higher standards than would be required for other purposes. There would be no need for lanolin made for general purposes to pay for the extra cost. They use a special low temperature filtration process.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NW6Londonmum* 
Pure lanolin marketed for use on nipples is refined to much higher standards than would be required for other purposes. There would be no need for lanolin made for general purposes to pay for the extra cost. They use a special low temperature filtration process.

So..should I use the ones I have? Are they not 'up to standard enough' or would just washing them off be enough?


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a friendly PSA that Earth Mama Angel Baby makes a vegan, vegetable-based nipple balm that you don't have to wash off. It doesn't really taste like anything but it's totally edible. I have a slight wool allergy so this product was a godsend for me: http://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pr...e%20Butter.php


----------



## NW6Londonmum (Jan 24, 2005)

I personally wouldn't use what you have as residues may be absorbed and you could be talking about quite a bit. And washing nipples before every feed will be time-consuming and potentially drying.
Hopefully you wouldn't need to use anything like last time or you could use some breastmilk if you aren't able to get anything else.


----------

